# Neat Centerpiece to make.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Or you could turn it into a wall hanging.

http://24blocks.com/2015/04/this-da...ece-is-the-perfect-addition-to-my-table-.html


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link, What a great Christmas gift this would make.


----------

